# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Freundschaftsanfragen

## noox

Das Forum hat seit Ende 2008 auch einfache Social-Networking-Möglichkeiten. Vorallem kann man sich mit anderen Usern per Freundschaften vernetzen. 

Ich bin auch bei anderen Social Networking Seiten. Bei manchen fällt mir auf, dass sich die Leute quasi mit jedem verknüpfen (z.B. MySpace), bei anderen ist es wieder eher selektiver (Facebook). Ich weiß von einigen Usern hier, dass sie Social-Networking entweder komplett ablehnen, oder sich zumindest nur mit Usern verknüpfen wollen, die sie auch persönlich oder zumindest länger über das Forum kennen.

Bitte daher nicht böse sein, wenn jemand Freundschaftsanfragen ablehnt. Diejenigen, die ablehnen, könnten auch eine PM mit einem Verweis auf diesen Thread schreiben.

Ich persönlich möchte mich auch nur mit Leuten verknüpfen, die ich persönlich oder durch häufige Diskussionen hier am Forum kenne. Ansonst könnte ich mich als Admin ja mit jeden verknüpfen, was nicht sehr zielführend ist.

Ich hoffe, das ist verständlich. Danke!


Wo sich jeder gerne verknüpfen darf: 
Downhill-Rangers auf Facebook
Downhill-Rangers auf MySpace

----------


## pAz

seh ich genauso...

----------

